# Unknowen fish???



## fightingfish

today i went to a pet store which was selling chiclids at a low price as they where getting rid of them. they did not know what fish they where i am hoping somone could tell me what they are? i bought 4 fish 2 of each species, they also change colour often and looked completly diffirent when i bought them. if you know what they are could you please give me some info on them so i know what to do with them they look like mbuna to me.

the following two photos is of the first two fish of the same species.



















the next two photos are of the other two fish.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

i could be wrong but the first one looks like a sulfer head peacock.
2nd one i dont know.


----------



## noki

FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS said:


> i could be wrong but the first one looks like a sulfer head peacock.
> 2nd one i dont know.


yes, you are wrong. they are mbuna

1. probably a young Labidochromis "Hongi/ Kimpuna"

2. OB Zebra, looks male and could be OB Metriaclima Mbenjii.


----------



## dielikemoviestars

1. Agreed on Hongi, but a sharp head. Looks female in the 2nd pic.


----------



## fightingfish

i have looked up these fish names you have given me however every picture i see looks a bit diffirent to my fish. the fish i have look the same however pattern and colour is diffirent.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

noki said:


> FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could be wrong but the first one looks like a sulfer head peacock.
> 2nd one i dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you are wrong. they are mbuna
> 
> 1. probably a young Labidochromis "Hongi/ Kimpuna"
> 
> 2. OB Zebra, looks male and could be OB Metriaclima Mbenjii.
Click to expand...

i know you said i was wrong but my fish looks almost identical to the first fish and when i bought it they said a young sulfer head.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=653

so when i looked it up it looks like the young male pic. wich looks very close to his.
so sorry if i was wrong. i am still learning and thought i would give it a shot.

sincerely, renee


----------



## Joea

FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS said:


> so sorry if i was wrong. i am still learning and thought i would give it a shot.
> 
> sincerely, renee


Giving it a shot is more than encouraged here Renee, and it wasn't a bad guess. 

noki certainly didn't mean to sound kurt with you, he is always very helpful and is the almighty guru of identification. Remember that sometimes type can be conveyed as sounding a bit cold if you read it a certain way, it's especially true when people choose not to use emoticons.

An example: Yes you are wrong. :wink:

See what I mean?

I always tell people to picture the person smiling and saying what you're reading, it always makes their responses seem friendlier.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

Joea said:


> FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry if i was wrong. i am still learning and thought i would give it a shot.
> 
> sincerely, renee
> 
> 
> 
> Giving it a shot is more than encouraged here Renee, and it wasn't a bad guess.
> 
> noki certainly didn't mean to sound kurt with you, he is always very helpful and is the almighty guru of identification. Remember that sometimes type can be conveyed as sounding a bit cold if you read it a certain way, it's especially true when people choose not to use emoticons.
> 
> An example: Yes you are wrong. :wink:
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> I always tell people to picture the person smiling and saying what you're reading, it always makes their responses seem friendlier.
Click to expand...

yes i see what you mean. and thanks for clearing it up. 

sincerely,
renee


----------



## fightingfish

i think you are right! i looked at a young sulfer headed peacock and they look very similer you could be wrong but they look almost the same....... i will take a closer look and get better photos so we can get to the bottom of this i wont to know what these fish are!


----------



## chapman76

Just to clear this up, like noki and Joea have stated, #1 is NOT a sulphur head peacock. It's most likely a Labidochromis hongi or a hybrid w/ that in it. Hope that helps! :thumb:


----------



## Exiled

Well, my two cents: The _very_ first thing I thought of looking at the first two photos was "juvinile _Iodotropheus sprengerae_" And that's what I believe it is. I'd bet money on it.


----------



## chapman76

Really? A rusty juvie with a blaze like that? Never kept them so I can't say. Would have never crossed my mind.


----------



## Exiled

I have kept them. He's going to be spectacular in about a year.


----------



## BenHugs

I was thinking it's a Rusty too


----------



## cichlidaholic

chapman76 said:


> Really? A rusty juvie with a blaze like that? Never kept them so I can't say. Would have never crossed my mind.


Nope...Not a Rusty...

Maybe a cross between a Rusty and something else, but not a Rusty.

And, Renee, if you want a real laugh - take a look at some of my id's! :lol:


----------



## fightingfish

i think it could be a rusty it looks very similer and it is a young fish at the moment so it could change in time.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

cichlidaholic said:


> chapman76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? A rusty juvie with a blaze like that? Never kept them so I can't say. Would have never crossed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...Not a Rusty...
> 
> Maybe a cross between a Rusty and something else, but not a Rusty.
> 
> And, Renee, if you want a real laugh - take a look at some of my id's! :lol:
Click to expand...

well, i dont think it was a bad guess, but it seems alot of people are thinking different things, so i dont feel so bad not everyone can be right! right? right! :lol:


----------



## fightingfish

RIGHT! 

but i have been looking at rusty pics and my fish look the same in colour and shape is similer however they are young at the moment so i think if we wait a while they could turn into rustys or somthing els who knows but the rusty is the best guess so far.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

yeah, i know i have a type of rusty as well, a rusty sprung, is this the same fish they speaking of or is this a different type of rusty, cause i know mine looks nothing like this one. mine is all a rusty color and he is young as well. thats why i would have never guessed rusty! but i am pretty sure there must be more than type. :-?

well i hope you do post more pics when he gets older, i am so curious to truly see what a beauty he will turn out to be.... opcorn:


----------



## fightingfish

This is a pic i found on the net that is supposedly a rusty chiclid. it has the same colours and pattern as my fish.


----------



## fightingfish

FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS said:


> yeah, i know i have a type of rusty as well, a rusty sprung, is this the same fish they speaking of or is this a different type of rusty, cause i know mine looks nothing like this one. mine is all a rusty color and he is young as well. thats why i would have never guessed rusty! but i am pretty sure there must be more than type. :-?
> 
> well i hope you do post more pics when he gets older, i am so curious to truly see what a beauty he will turn out to be.... opcorn:


could you please post a pic of your rusty (if possible) so i can see what it looks like?


----------



## BenHugs

No doubt in my my that it's a....... fish :thumb:


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

yes i can, gotta get a good pic and download it, so it should be here by... tomorrow!


----------



## cichlidaholic

fightingfish, the flash may be throwing the colour of the fish off somewhat, but I do not believe the body shape is Rusty, either.

They will show some yellow in the dorsal as young fish (as yours does) , but the facial features aren't just right.

Here is a group of young Rusties at about 1.5 inches - not great pics, but I think you can see the colouring well:



























HTH


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS

o.k. here's my rusty! 

NICE TEETH!





































SINCERELY,
RENEE


----------



## fightingfish

Thanks for the photos the fish to me look similer but you are right about the facial features. the fish i have now have similer colour and shape bu they are very small at the moment only just 5 cm long. so is it possible for facial features to develop over time or is this another fish? i also found that an alternative name is lavender chiclid. :-? :-? :-?


----------



## Kramerpit

It looks like an acai to me.


----------



## Eric C.

Its a Hongi. :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic

I think you'll just have to wait it out and let it grow up a bit.

IMO, their facial features and body shape _do_ go through some changes as they are maturing. They seem to go through this funny little "teenage" stage where they look a bit odd.

We raised and sold alot of Rusties (one of my all time favourite mbuna) so I've seen them at various stages.

Any chance of some closer profile pics?


----------



## fightingfish

yeah ill try to get some pics but they move alot!


----------



## fightingfish

ok i got some more pics i hope this helps

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3050/2637221257_96e870880a.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/2637224703_753c5f105a.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3089/2638056050_f9a32fc409.jpg?v=0


----------



## noki

Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"


----------



## cichlidaholic

noki said:


> Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"


I agree!


----------



## S4surf

cichlidaholic said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!
Click to expand...

Hongi,

3 times and he's out 

steve


----------



## Xenomorph

The last three pics have spoken: Labidochromis sp. Hongi :thumb:


----------

